# المجوس والنجم



## النهيسى (29 ديسمبر 2010)

نجم المجوس 






 اعتقد معظم الناس أنه كان ظاهرة خارقة، فوق الطبيعة المألوفة، قصد الله منها إرشاد المجوس إلى مزود المسيح الطفل، تتمة لبنؤة بلعام التي كانوا يعرفونها (عد 24: 17)
 وقد أدى النجم مهمته وقاد المجوس من موطنهم إلى بلاد لفرس إلى القدس إلى بيت لحم. ويعتقد آخرون أن النجم له معنى آخر. وكان اليهود يؤمنون أن مثل هذا الاقتران قد حصل يوم مولد موسى، وإنه لابد سيحصل يوم مولد المسيح. وقد اكتشف العالم الطبيعي كبلر أمر هذا الاقتران في القرن السابع عشر للميلاد. فقد لاحظ كبلر أول اقتران بين المشتري وزحل في الشهر الأخير من سنة 1603. ثم انضم إليها، في السنة التالية، كوكبان، أحدهما مارس (المريخ)
 وبحث كبلر في الموضوع ووجد أن اقتران مثل هذا حصل حوالي سنة 6 ق.م. ونحن نعلم أن مولد المسيح كان سنة 4 ق.م. وهذا يعني أن ظهور النجم للمجوس لم يكن أمراً غريباً.

هو النجم الذي ظهر للمجوس في المشرق، فجاءوا إلى أورشليم 
" قائلين: أين هو المولود ملك اليهود، فإننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق وأتينا لناضطرب وجميع أورشليم معه . فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب وسألهم : أين يولد المسيح ؟ فقالوا له: في بيت لحم اليهودية ". " فدعا هيرودس المجوس سرّاً، وتحقق منهم زمان النجم الذي ظهر ثم أوصاهم أن يعودوا إليه ليخبروه بما يجدونه . وفي ذهابهم إلى بيت لحم " إذا النجم الذي رأوه في المشرق يتقدمهم حتى جاء ووقف فوق حيث كان الصبي. فلما رأوا النجم فرحوا فرحاً عظيماً" 
(مت 2: 1 - 10).

وظهر رد الفعل المباشر من هيرودس لسؤال المجوس، في استدعاء رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة لمعرفة ما تنبأ به العهد القديم عن الملك الموعود، مما يدل - بدون شك - على أن العهد القديم كان المصدر الذي استقى منه المجوس معلوماتهم . ويذكر البشير متى جزءاً من نبوة ميخا، هو الذي ذكره رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة لهيرودس دون أن يذكر نبوة بلعام بن بعور
 (عد 24: 17).

والرأى الشائع هو أن تلك الظاهرة كانت نوراً خارقاً للعادة، أشبه بنجم، ظهر في بلاد بعيدة في الشرق من أورشليم، لرجال كانوا خبيرين بدراسة الظواهر الفلكية، وقد دفعهم ذلك النجم إلى الذهاب إلى أورشليم لرؤية الملك المولود.

وفى القرن السابع عشر، قال جوهانس كبلر إن انفجار نجم بعيد كان يمكن أن ينبثق عنه نور غير عادى. وكان القدماء ينبهرون برؤية المذنبات، وقد شوهد " مذنب هالى " فى 240 ق.م. وبحساب دورته كل 77 سنة، يكون قد ظهر في عام 12 / 11 ق.م. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في صفحات قاموس وتفاسير الكتاب المقدس الأخرى). وهو تاريخ سابق لميلاد المسيح. علاوة على ذلك كان ظهور المذنبات في العالم القديم، يرتبط بحدوث كوارث. كما أن بعض العلماء يظنون أن ذلك النجم كان نتيجة اقتران كوكب المشتري بكوكب زحل، ولكن كل هذه ما هي إلا محاولات لاستبعاد الجانب المعجزي في الموضوع، وهو الأمر الواضح في ظهور النجم للمجوس مرة أخرى بعد مغادرتهم لأورشليم، ووقوفه فوق المنزل الذي كان به الصبي يسوع وأمه، مما جعل المجوس يفرحون فرحاً عظيما جداً 
(مت 2: 9 و10).


من هم المجوس ؟

ولماذا ظهر لهم النجم ؟

وكيف فاقوا اليهود ؟

هل كان النجم نجماً عادياً ؟ أم كان قوة سمائية بهيئة نجم ؟

ما هي الرموز التي تحملها قصة المجوس، وعلاقتها بالأمم واليهود ؟

يجيب القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم فيقول :

إن الحاجة ماسة بنا يا أخوتي إلي سهر طويل وإلي صلوات كثيرة ليمكننا أن نجيب علي هذه الأسئلة، وأن نعرف من هم هؤلاء المجوس ؟ ومن أين جاءوا ؟ وكيف كان مجيئهم ؟ وما هو النجم ؟


ولنبدأ أولاً بالحديث عن النجم

ذلك لأن الشيطان ألهم أعداء الحق أن يقولوا

" ها أنه لما ولد المسيح ظهر نجمه : أليست هذه علامة تدل علي أن صناعة التنجيم حقيقية ؟ فإن كان هو قد ولد بهذه الطريقة، فلماذا أبطل التنجيم والطالع والسحر وأبكم الشياطين ؟!

ما طبيعة ذلك النجم ؟؟؟

فلنفحص إذن ماذا كان ذلك النجم :


هل كان واحداً من النجوم الكثيرة ؟ أم كان غريباً عنها من طبيعة غير طبيعتها ؟ أم أن الناظر إليه فقط كان يحسبه نجماً ؟


إننا إن عرفنا الإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة، فسنعرف الأمور الأخري بأسهل السبل.


لم يكن هذا النجم واحداً من النجوم الكثيرة، والأليق أن نقول - علي حسب ظني - إنه لم يكن نجماً - لكنه كان قوة من القوات غير المرئية نقلت شكلها إلي هذا المنظر.


والأدلة علي ذلك واضحة :

أولاً - من مسيره :


لأنه لا يوجد نجم يمكن أن يسير بتلك الطريقة. فإن ذكرت النجوم الأخري لوجدت أن حركتها من الغرب إلي الشرق. أما هذا النجم فقد إندفع في مسيره من الشرق إلي الغرب لأنه هكذا يكون الإتجاه من بلاد فارس إلي فلسطين.



ثانياً - من جهه موعد ظهوره :


لأنه ما كان يظهر في الليل، بل في النهار إذا أشرقت الشمس. وليس هذا الظهور لقوة نجم ولا لقوة القمر، ولا لتلك الكواكب كلها التي تستتر وتغيب إذا ظهر شعاع الشمس.

أما هذا النجم فبإفراط لمعانه قد غلب أشعة الشمس، وكان أبين ظهوراً منها وأسطع لمعاناً.



ثالثاً - تتضح تلك الحقيقة أيضاً من أنه كان يظهر حيناً، ويستتر حيناً آخر.


لأنه ظهر مرشداً إياهم إلي طريق فلسطين. ولما صاروا في أورشليم ستر ذاته. ولما تركوا هيرودس بعد سؤاله إياهم، وإعتزموا المسير إلي بيت لحم، عاد النجم فظهر لهم ثانية. وهذا الظهور والإختفاء ليس هو من حركة نجم عادي، ولكنه من قوة أتم قياساً من .........


لماذا ظهر النجم للمجوس ؟؟
لو سألت لماذا ظهر هذا النجم ؟ لأجبتك أن ظهوره يرمز إلي زوال إختيار اليهود.


بأن يزيل منهم كل حجة لإعتدادهم بنفسهم، داعياً المسكونة كلها للسجود له. وهكذا من مبدأ مجئ الرب قد فتح الباب للأمم، مريداً أن يؤدب خاصته بالغرباء. لأنه إذ كان قد أرسل إليهم أنبياء عديدين يشرحون لهم وصف مجيئه، ومع ذلك ما أصغوا إليهم، لذلك جعل العجم ( الفرس ) أن يوافوا من أرض بعيدة طالبين رؤية المسلك.


فليتعلم اليهود من كلام أهل فارس ما قد رفضوا أن يعرفوه من أنبيائهم. فإن كابروا وجادلوا بعد هذا أيضاً، يعدمون كل عذر وحجة. لأنه ماذا لهم أن يقولوه، وهم الذين قد رفضوا قبول المسيح علي الرغم مما أرسل إليهم من أنبياء بينما هؤلاء المجوس قد قبلوا الرب وسجدوا له، من مجرد نظرهم إلي نجم واحد ؟! وكما بكتهم الرب بقبول المجوس له وبكتهم أيضاً بإيمان أهل نينوي الأممين.


لذلك قال لهم إن أهل نينوي يقومون في يوم الدين، مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه، لأنهم تابوا بمناداة يونان، وهوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا ( متي 12 : 41 ). كذلك بكتهم بالمرأة السامرية، والمرأة الكنعانية، وملكة التيمن، لأن كل أولئك صدقوا بالأقل. أما هؤلاء فلم يصدقوا ولا بالأكثر !.


لماذا إجتذب المجوس بهذه الطريقة ؟
لعل سائلاً يسأل :


لماذا إجتذب المجوس عن طريق نجم ؟

نجيب بأن مثلهم ما كان ممكناً لهم أن يصغوا إلي نبي لو أرسل إليهم أحد الأنبياء.


وما كان يناسبهم أن يخاطبوا بصوت من العلاء بإرسال ملاك... لذلك دعاهم بالوسيلة التي ألفوها، متنازلاً مع ضعفهم جداً فأراهم نجماً عظيماً مستغرباً، حتي يذهلهم بحسن معاينته، ويقتادهم بطريقة سيره.


هذه الطريقة إتبعها بولس الرسول، فأورد شهادة من الشعراء ( أع 17 : 28 ). وناقش كل واحد من الناس بالأسلوب الذي يألفه ( 1 كو 9 : 19 - 22 ). وإستخدم الله أولاً مع اليهود فرائض الذبائح والتطهيرات ..........


هل الرعاة والمجوس رمز لليهود والأمم ؟؟؟

يشرح القديس أوغسطينوس هذه النقطة فيقول :


كان المجوس أول من آمن من الأمم بالمسيح الرب.


ومن الواضح أن أول ثمرة للإيمان بالمسيح بين اليهود كانت الرعاة. أتي الرعاة إليه من قريب، ورأوه في نفس اليوم، إذ وصلت إليهم الأخبار بواسطة الملائكة.


أما المجوس، فأتوا من بعيد، وبواسطة النجم. ولكن الإثنين تقابلا عند حجر الزاوية، الذي جعل الإثنين واحداً... البعيدين والقريبين " ( أف 2 : 14 - 17 ). للرعاة قيل " المجد لله في الأعالي "، ومع المجوس تحققت عبارة " السموات تحدث بمجد الله " - مز 19 : 1.


الرعاة أتوا من قريب ليروا، والمجوس أتوا من بعيد ليسجدوا. الرعاة وصلتهم النعمة قبل المجوس، ولكن هؤلاء الأخيرين كان لهم إتضاع أكثر. هذا هو التواضع الذي جعل الزيتونة البرية مستحقة لأن تطعم في الزيتونة الأصلية " ( رو 11 : 17 ).


وهذا التواضع يمجده الكتاب المقدس فيمن كانوا أمماً أكثر مما في اليهود. ومن أمثلة ذلك ما قيل عن قائد المئة ( متي 8 : 5 - 10 ) وعن المرأة الكنعانية ( متي 15 : 28 ). إن اليهود أظهروا للأمم المسيح الذي لا يرغبون هم أنفسهم في أن يعبدوه. ونلاحظ من جهة المجوس أن عدم رجوعهم من نفس الطريق، يرمز إلي تغيير في الحياة. فالذين يصلون إلي المسيح، لا يرجعون مرة أخري إلي طريقهم الأول.


يعود القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم فيقول :


" فليخز اليهود الذين أبصروا مجوساً وعجماً قد سبقوهم ولم يأتوا إليه ولا بعد أولئك. وذلك أن ما حدث وقتذاك كان رسماً لما يستأنف كونه : أن الأمم تسبق اليهود...


هكذا الذين من بلاد فارس سبقوا الذين كانوا في أورشليم. وهذا المعني ذكره بولس الرسول إذ قال لهم " كان يجب أن تكلموا أنتم أولاً بكلمة الله. ولكن إذ دفعتموها عنكم، وحكمتم أنكم غير مستحقين للحياة الأبدية، هوذا نتوجه إلي الأمم " ( أع 13 : 46 )...

كان واجباً علي اليهود أن يسجدوا مع المجوس ويمجدوا إلههم، لكنهم إرتجفوا وقلقوا. وإستدعي هيرودس المجوس وإستقصي منهم عن وقت ظهور النجم لهم .....


ما الفرق بين هيرودس والمجوس ؟؟؟

لم يعبأ هيرودس بكل ما حدث ؟ لم يؤثر فيه ما سمعه من نبوءات الأنبياء، ولا من قصة النجم العجيب ومجئ المجوس من بلاد بعيدة ليسجدوا للمولود...


وواضح أن موقفه كان غريباً... أن كان قد صدق النبوءة التي قيلت، فمن البين أنه قد عمل أعمالاً ضدها. وإن كان قد أنكرها وما توقع نفاذ ما قيل له فيها، فلماذا إذاً كان خوفه وإرتياعه ؟!


وكان من زوال فهمه أيضاً أن يتوهم أن المجوس يفضلونه علي المولود الذي رأوا نجمه والذي لأجله تحملوا مشاق ذلك السفر الطويل ! والعجيب أنه إستدعاهم سراً وقال لهم " إذهبوا وإفحصوا بالتدقيق عن الصبي، ومتي وجدتموه فأخبروني لكي آتي أنا أيضاً وأسجد له " ( مت 2 : 8 ).


ونحن نسأله :

إن كنت تقول هذا حقاً فلماذا تسأل القوم سراً. وإن كنت تريد أن تقتله، فهل تظن أن المجوس لم يدخلهم الشك من نحوك من إنزعاجك وإستدعائك لهم سراً ؟! ولكن النفس إذا صادها خبثها، تصير أعدم فهماً من النفوس كلها...


إحذر أن تشابه هيرودس الذي قال " أجئ وأسجد له "، وقلبه غير مخلص له بل يريد أن يقتله. لأن الذين يتناولون سر القربان المقدس بدون إستحقاق، قد ماثلوا هيرودس. وسبيلنا أن نحذر من أن يكون شكلنا شكل عبيد ساجدين، بينما نظهر في عملنا أضداداً معاندين. بل سبيلنا نحن أن نتبع المجوس، ونتعب مثلهم، لكي نبصر المسيح ونصر علي ملاقاته، ولو قامت ضدنا المحافل، ولو منعنا ملوك الدنيا وشعوبها.


إن المجوس - قبل أن يعاينوا الصبي - دهمتهم المخاوف والشدائد من كل ناحية. ولكن بعد سجودهم له أشبعهم سلاماً... وصاروا بسجودهم له كهنة، لأنهم قدموا له قرابين.


ولكن لعلك تسأل :

لماذا هرب المجوس من وجه هيرودس ؟


ولماذا هرب الطفل يسوع أيضاً ؟
هناك معني آخر، وهو أن نتوقع المحن والمتاعب من مبدأ الطريق. فهوذا يسوع وهو بعد في أقماطه طارده هيرودس فهرب. وأمه التي لم ترتكب ذنباً، التي لم تسر في وقت من الأوقات مسافة بعيدة عن بيتها، تغربت وإحتملت مشقة سفر طويل... وكذلك يوسف، وأولئك الفرس أيضاً الذين إنصرفوا سراً هاربين !! حدث هذا حتي إذا سمعت أنت بهذه الحوادث، وأهلك الرب أن تخدم خدمة روحانية، ثم نابتك النوائب والمعضلات لا ترتجف قليلاً ولا تقل : كان ينبغي أن أكلل من أجل إتمامي خدمة سيدي. إن المجوس إذ أوحي إليهم ألا يعودوا إلي هيرودس. إنصرفوا في طريق أخري إلي بلادهم. لم يتشككوا، بل إنقادوا سريعاً. ولم يفتكروا في أنفسهم قائلين : إن كان هذا الصبي عظيم القدرة وقد إمتلك هذه العجائب، فما حاجتنا إلي الهرب والإنصراف سراً !! وكيف نجئ مجيئاً ظاهراً بمجاهرة، فيخرجنا من المدينة هاربين فارين ؟ لم يقولوا شيئاً من هذا، وإنما إمتثلوا لما أمروا به في هدوء... وهكذا يوسف النجار أيضاً لم يناقش الملاك في إرتياب... ولا قال له : إنك قلت فيما سلف إنه يخلص شعبه، وها هو لم يخلص ذاته، بل إحتجنا إلي سفر وهرب. فكان ما حدث لنا عكس ما وعدنا به... لم يقل لفظة من هذه الألفاظ لأنه كان مؤمناً. ولم يسأل عن زمان عودته من هناك مع أن الملاك لم يحددها، حتي ولا بقوله كن هناك إلي أن أقول لك... بل خضع وأطاع ولم يتباطأ، وصبر علي كل المحن بفرح. ذلك لأن إلهنا العطوف علي الناس، قد خلط بهذه المحن المؤلمة لذات. يوحنا ذهبي الفم.​


----------



## النهيسى (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*من هم المجوس ؟ ولماذا ظهر لهم النجم*
*قداســه البـابـا*




من هم المجوس ؟ ولماذا ظهر لهم النجم ؟ وكيف فاقوا اليهود ؟ هل كان النجم نجماً عادياً ؟ أم كان قوة سمائية بهيئة نجم ؟ ما هي الرموز التي تحملها قصة المجوس، وعلاقتها بالأمم واليهود ؟ يجيب القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم فيقول : إن الحاجة ماسة بنا يا أخوتي إلي سهر طويل وإلي صلوات كثيرة ليمكننا أن نجيب علي هذه الأسئلة، وأن نعرف من هم هؤلاء المجوس ؟ ومن أين جاءوا ؟ وكيف كان مجيئهم ؟ وما هو النجم ؟ ولنبدأ أولاً بالحديث عن النجم. ذلك لأن الشيطان ألهم أعداء الحق أن يقولوا " ها أنه لما ولد المسيح ظهر نجمه : أليست هذه علامة تدل علي أن صناعة التنجيم حقيقية ؟ فإن كان هو قد ولد بهذه الطريقة، فلماذا أبطل التنجيم والطالع والسحر وأبكم الشياطين ؟!
ما طبيعة ذلك النجم
فلنفحص إذن ماذا كان ذلك النجم : هل كان واحداً من النجوم الكثيرة ؟ أم كان غريباً عنها من طبيعة غير طبيعتها ؟ أم أن الناظر إليه فقط كان يحسبه نجماً ؟ إننا إن عرفنا الإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة، فسنعرف الأمور الأخري بأسهل السبل. لم يكن هذا النجم واحداً من النجوم الكثيرة، والأليق أن نقول - علي حسب ظني - إنه لم يكن نجماً - لكنه كان قوة من القوات غير المرئية نقلت شكلها إلي هذا المنظر. والأدلة علي ذلك واضحة : أولاً - من مسيره : لأنه لا يوجد نجم يمكن أن يسير بتلك الطريقة. فإن ذكرت النجوم الأخري لوجدت أن حركتها من الغرب إلي الشرق. أما هذا النجم فقد إندفع في مسيره من الشرق إلي الغرب لأنه هكذا يكون الإتجاه من بلاد فارس إلي فلسطين.
ثانياً - من جة موعد ظهوره : لأنه ما كان يظهر في الليل، بل في النهار إذا أشرقت الشمس. وليس هذا الظهور لقوة نجم ولا لقوة القمر، ولا لتلك الكواكب كلها التي تستتر وتغيب إذا ظهر شعاع الشمس. أما هذا النجم فبإفراط لمعانه قد غلب أشعة الشمس، وكان أبين ظهوراً منها وأسطع لمعاناً. ثالثاً - تتضح تلك الحقيقة أيضاً من أنه كان يظهر حيناً، ويستتر حيناً آخر. لأنه ظهر مرشداً إياهم إلي طريق فلسطين. ولما صاروا في أورشليم ستر ذاته. ولما تركوا هيرودس بعد سؤاله إياهم، وإعتزموا المسير إلي بيت لحم، عاد النجم فظهر لهم ثانية. وهذا الظهور والإختفاء ليس هو من حركة نجم عادي، ولكنه من قوة أتم قياساً من غيرها. لأنه لم يسر في طريق خاص. لكنه كان إذا إستدعي الأمر أن يسيروا سار، ومتي إحتاجوا إلي أن يقفوا وقف، مدبراً كافة أحوال مسيرهم بما يوافقهم. كان نظير عمود الغمام في قيادته لعسكر اليهود. لما دخلوا أورشليم إحتجب النجم عنهم، حتي إذا ما فقدوا مرشدهم، إضطروا أن يسألوا اليهود، فيصير الأمر مشهوراً ومعروفاً للكل... وهكذا كان الظهور والإختفاء يحمل تدبيراً معيناً له حكمته. رابعاً : بهبوطه إلي أسفل : إن المتأمل لابد أن يتبين في وضوح خاصية أخري له في إرشاده إياهم. لأنه ما كان ممكناً له أن يرشدهم بوقوفه في العلو. وإنما بإنحداره إلي أسفل كان يعمل هذا العمل. إذ لا يمكنه وهو في العلو أن يحدد موضعاً ضيقاً مثل كوخ يرقد فيه طفل صغير. وهذا المثال يمكن معرفته من حال القمر - وهو أعظم من كثير من النجوم - كيف يظهر لجميع القاطنين في المسكونة في إتساعها الهائل، ويظن عند كل واحد فيها أنه قريب منه. فقل لي كيف أراهم النجم مكاناً صغيراً كموضوع كوخ ومزود، لو لم يترك ذلك المكان العالي، وينحدر إلي أسفل حتي وقف فوق هامة الصبي. وهذا ما قد أومأ إليه البشير قائلاً " وإذا النجم الذي رأوه في المشرق يتقدمهم، حتي جاء ووقف فوق، حيث كان الصبي " ( متي 2 : 9 ). إن النجم لما عرف الصبي وقف، وكان فوقه هناك، وهو نازل إلي أسفل، شهادة عظيمة. وكان لها تأثيرها القوي علي المجوس فإقتادهم للسجود للصبي. وما سجدوا له كإنسان عادي. فهذا واضح من الهدايا التي قدموها له والتي لا تتناسب مع طفل صغير في أقمطة. أرايت بأية دلائل قد إتضح أن هذا النجم لم يكن واحداً من النجوم العادية ؟
لماذا ظهر النجم للمجوس لو سألت لماذا ظهر هذا النجم ؟ لأجبتك أن ظهوره يرمز إلي زوال إختيار اليهود. بأن يزيل منهم كل حجة لإعتدادهم بنفسهم، داعياً المسكونة كلها للسجود له. وهكذا من مبدأ مجئ الرب قد فتح الباب للأمم، مريداً أن يؤدب خاصته بالغرباء. لأنه إذ كان قد أرسل إليهم أنبياء عديدين يشرحون لهم وصف مجيئه، ومع ذلك ما أصغوا إليهم، لذلك جعل العجم ( الفرس ) أن يوافوا من أرض بعيدة طالبين رؤية المسلك. فليتعلم اليهود من كلام أهل فارس ما قد رفضوا أن يعرفوه من أنبيائهم. فإن كابروا وجادلوا بعد هذا أيضاً، يعدمون كل عذر وحجة. لأنه ماذا لهم أن يقولوه، وهم الذين قد رفضوا قبول المسيح علي الرغم مما أرسل إليهم من أنبياء بينما هؤلاء المجوس قد قبلوا الرب وسجدوا له، من مجرد نظرهم إلي نجم واحد ؟! وكما بكتهم الرب بقبول المجوس له وبكتهم أيضاً بإيمان أهل نينوي الأممين. لذلك قال لهم إن أهل نينوي يقومون في يوم الدين، مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه، لأنهم تابوا بمناداة يونان، وهوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا ( متي 12 : 41 ). كذلك بكتهم بالمرأة السامرية، والمرأة الكنعانية، وملكة التيمن، لأن كل أولئك صدقوا بالأقل. أما هؤلاء فلم يصدقوا ولا بالأكثر !.. لماذا إجتذب المجوس بهذه الطريقة ؟ لعل سائلاً يسأل : لماذا إجتذب المجوس عن طريق نجم ؟ نجيب بأن مثلهم ما كان ممكناً لهم أن يصغوا إلي نبي لو أرسل إليهم أحد الأنبياء. وما كان يناسبهم أن يخاطبوا بصوت من العلاء بإرسال ملاك... لذلك دعاهم بالوسيلة التي ألفوها، متنازلاً مع ضعفهم جداً فأراهم نجماً عظيماً مستغرباً، حتي يذهلهم بحسن معاينته، ويقتادهم بطريقة سيره. هذه الطريقة إتبعها بولس الرسول، فأورد شهادة من الشعراء ( أع 17 : 28 ). وناقش كل واحد من الناس بالأسلوب الذي يألفه ( 1 كو 9 : 19 - 22 ). وإستخدم الله أولاً مع اليهود فرائض الذبائح والتطهيرات وباقي تلك الرسوم والفرائض التي بدأ بها نظراً لكثافة عقولهم. ثم بدلها مجتذباً إياهم قليلاً قليلاً حتي يصلوا إلي الفلسفة العالية. هذا العمل عمله مع المجوس. إستجاز أن يدعوهم بنجم أبصروه ليجعلهم أوفر مما كانوا تمييزاً وإدراكاً. فإذا إقتادهم إلي المزود ورأوا المولود، وصاروا في روحياتهم أفضل مما كانوا، عندئذ يرجعهم إلي بلادهم بواسطة نجم، بل أوحي إليهم في حلم ( متي 2 : 12 ). لماذا ظهر لهؤلاء المجوس دون غيرهم ؟
ولعل أحد يسأل : من أين لهم أن يصلوا إلي مثل هذ الهمة العظيمة ؟ ومن الذي أنهضهم إلي ذلك السفر الطويل من غيرهم ؟ وعلي حسب ظني أن ما فعله المجوس لم يكن مجرد سجود للنجم، وإنما لله الذي أنهض نفوسهم. كما فعل الرب مثل مع كورش الملك حين إستحثه لبناء بيت للرب ( عز 1 : 2 ). ولكن ربما يقال : لماذا لم يكشف هذا الإعلان للمجوس كلهم ؟ فنجيب : لأنه ما كان منتظراً أن جميعهم يصدقونه. لكنه كشف الأمر لهؤلاء الذين كانوا أبلغ من غيرهم إستعداداً لقبوله. إن أمماً كثيرة هلكت، ولم يرسل يونان النبي إلا إلي أهل نينوي وحدها. وكان هناك لصان معلقين علي الصليب، فخلص واحد منهما وحده... عجيب هو أمر هؤلاء المجوس الذين أتوا من بلاد بعيدة لرؤية المسيح ! أية خيرات توقعوها ؟... ألعلهم جاءوا إلي ملك ؟ علي أنهم لم يروا ملكاً، وإنما طفلاً في أقماط. أتراهم عاملوه كملك بإعتبار ما سيكون ؟ كلا، فإنه فيما بعد لم يحط نفسه بأي مظهر من مظاهر الملوك، ولم يمتلك حوله خيلاً ولا عبيداً. ولم يستصحب معه سوي إثني عشر رجلاً من المجهولين المساكين... ثم أنهم ما توقعوه ملكاً لهم، بل ملكاً لأمة مضادة لهم، بعيدة كثيراً عن بلدهم. ولاشك أنهم كانوا يدركون الأخطار التي تحيق بهم في مقابلته. لقد رأوا كيف أن هيرودس الملك قد إرتجف، والمحفل كله إضطرب، إذ سمعوا كلام المجوس. إنهم إذاً يقصدون ملكاً علي بلد متملك عليها ملك آخر... فأي ميتات تنتظرهم ؟! وماذا كانوا ينتظرون من هذا الملك الذي يقصدونه ؟ أي خير أملوا أن يأخذوه، وقد أبصروا أمامهم كوخاً، ومزوداً، وصبياً في أقماطه، وأماً مسكينة. فلأي غرض سجدوا له وقدموا له الهدايا ؟ هل توقعوا خيراً منه في حال الملك الذي ينتظره مستقبلاً، ومن أين لهم أن يعرفوا أن ذلك الطفل سيذكر عندما يكبر ما فعلوه به وهو في أقماطه ؟! ما أعجب فضيلة هؤلاء الذين دفعوا أنفسهم لأخطار كثيرة تاركين بلدهم وأهلهم، دون أي هدف ظاهر سوي أنهم أطاعوا ما وضعه الرب في قلوبهم. فآمنوا، وأتوا، وسجدوا وقدموا له الهدايا. وإننا نري فضيلة هؤلاء المجوس ليس في مجرد مجيئهم فحسب، بل أيضاً في مجاهرتهم، لأنهم قالوا " جئنا لنسجد له ". وما خافوا غضب الملك. من أجل هذا، أعتقد أن هؤلاء المجوس قد صاروا في أوطانهم معلمين لأهل بلدهم... وبخاصة لأنهم كانوا قد عرفوا من اليهود، أن هذا الذي رأوا نجمه بشر به الأنبياء منذ دهور طويلة. (الرعاة والمجوس رمز لليهود والأمم) يشرح القديس أوغسطينوس هذه النقطة فيقول : كان المجوس أول من آمن من الأمم بالمسيح الرب. ومن الواضح أن أول ثمرة للإيمان بالمسيح بين اليهود كانت الرعاة. أتي الرعاة إليه من قريب، ورأوه في نفس اليوم، إذ وصلت إليهم الأخبار بواسطة الملائكة. أما المجوس، فأتوا من بعيد، وبواسطة النجم. ولكن الإثنين تقابلا عند حجر الزاوية، الذي جعل الإثنين واحداً... البعيدين والقريبين " ( أف 2 : 14 - 17 ). للرعاة قيل " المجد لله في الأعالي "، ومع المجوس تحققت عبارة " السموات تحدث بمجد الله " - مز 19 : 1. الرعاة أتوا من قريب ليروا، والمجوس أتوا من بعيد ليسجدوا. الرعاة وصلتهم النعمة قبل المجوس، ولكن هؤلاء الأخيرين كان لهم إتضاع أكثر. هذا هو التواضع الذي جعل الزيتونة البرية مستحقة لأن تطعم في الزيتونة الأصلية " ( رو 11 : 17 ). وهذا التواضع يمجده الكتاب المقدس فيمن كانوا أمماً أكثر مما في اليهود. ومن أمثلة ذلك ما قيل عن قائد المئة ( متي 8 : 5 - 10 ) وعن المرأة الكنعانية ( متي 15 : 28 ). إن اليهود أظهروا للأمم المسيح الذي لا يرغبون هم أنفسهم في أن يعبدوه. ونلاحظ من جهة المجوس أن عدم رجوعهم من نفس الطريق، يرمز إلي تغيير في الحياة. فالذين يصلون إلي المسيح، لا يرجعون مرة أخري إلي طريقهم الأوليعود القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم فيقول : " فليخز اليهود الذين أبصروا مجوساً وعجماً قد سبقوهم ولم يأتوا إليه ولا بعد أولئك. وذلك أن ما حدث وقتذاك كان رسماً لما يستأنف كونه : أن الأمم تسبق اليهود... هكذا الذين من بلاد فارس سبقوا الذين كانوا في أورشليم. وهذا المعني ذكره بولس الرسول إذ قال لهم " كان يجب أن تكلموا أنتم أولاً بكلمة الله. ولكن إذ دفعتموها عنكم، وحكمتم أنكم غير مستحقين للحياة الأبدية، هوذا نتوجه إلي الأمم " ( أع 13 : 46 )... كان واجباً علي اليهود أن يسجدوا مع المجوس ويمجدوا إلههم، لكنهم إرتجفوا وقلقوا. وإستدعي هيرودس المجوس وإستقصي منهم عن وقت ظهور النجم لهم مريداً أن يقتل المولود.
ما الفرق بين هيرودس والمجوس
لم يعبأ هيرودس بكل ما حدث ؟ لم يؤثر فيه ما سمعه من نبوءات الأنبياء، ولا من قصة النجم العجيب ومجئ المجوس من بلاد بعيدة ليسجدوا للمولود... وواضح أن موقفه كان غريباً... أن كان قد صدق النبوءة التي قيلت، فمن البين أنه قد عمل أعمالاً ضدها. وإن كان قد أنكرها وما توقع نفاذ ما قيل له فيها، فلماذا إذاً كان خوفه وإرتياعه ؟! وكان من زوال فهمه أيضاً أن يتوهم أن المجوس يفضلونه علي المولود الذي رأوا نجمه والذي لأجله تحملوا مشاق ذلك السفر الطويل ! والعجيب أنه إستدعاهم سراً وقال لهم " إذهبوا وإفحصوا بالتدقيق عن الصبي، ومتي وجدتموه فأخبروني لكي آتي أنا أيضاً وأسجد له " ( مت 2 : 8 ). ونحن نسأله : إن كنت تقول هذا حقاً فلماذا تسأل القوم سراً. وإن كنت تريد أن تقتله، فهل تظن أن المجوس لم يدخلهم الشك من نحوك من إنزعاجك وإستدعائك لهم سراً ؟! ولكن النفس إذا صادها خبثها، تصير أعدم فهماً من النفوس كلها... إحذر أن تشابه هيرودس الذي قال " أجئ وأسجد له "، وقلبه غير مخلص له بل يريد أن يقتله. لأن الذين يتناولون سر القربان المقدس بدون إستحقاق، قد ماثلوا هيرودس. وسبيلنا أن نحذر من أن يكون شكلنا شكل عبيد ساجدين، بينما نظهر في عملنا أضداداً معاندين. بل سبيلنا نحن أن نتبع المجوس، ونتعب مثلهم، لكي نبصر المسيح ونصر علي ملاقاته، ولو قامت ضدنا المحافل، ولو منعنا ملوك الدنيا وشعوبها. إن المجوس - قبل أن يعاينوا الصبي - دهمتهم المخاوف والشدائد من كل ناحية. ولكن بعد سجودهم له أشبعهم سلاماً... وصاروا بسجودهم له كهنة، لأنهم قدموا له قرابين. ولكن لعلك تسأل : لماذا هرب المجوس من وجه هيرودس ؟ ولماذا هرب الطفل يسوع أيضاً ؟ هناك معني آخر، وهو أن نتوقع المحن والمتاعب من مبدأ الطريق. فهوذا يسوع وهو بعد في أقماطه طارده هيرودس فهرب. وأمه التي لم ترتكب ذنباً، التي لم تسر في وقت من الأوقات مسافة بعيدة عن بيتها، تغربت وإحتملت مشقة سفر طويل... وكذلك يوسف، وأولئك الفرس أيضاً الذين إنصرفوا سراً هاربين !! حدث هذا حتي إذا سمعت أنت بهذه الحوادث، وأهلك الرب أن تخدم خدمة روحانية، ثم نابتك النوائب والمعضلات لا ترتجف قليلاً ولا تقل : كان ينبغي أن أكلل من أجل إتمامي خدمة سيدي. إن المجوس إذ أوحي إليهم ألا يعودوا إلي هيرودس. إنصرفوا في طريق أخري إلي بلادهم. لم يتشككوا، بل إنقادوا سريعاً. ولم يفتكروا في أنفسهم قائلين : إن كان هذا الصبي عظيم القدرة وقد إمتلك هذه العجائب، فما حاجتنا إلي الهرب والإنصراف سراً !! وكيف نجئ مجيئاً ظاهراً بمجاهرة، فيخرجنا من المدينة هاربين فارين ؟ لم يقولوا شيئاً من هذا، وإنما إمتثلوا لما أمروا به في هدوء... وهكذا يوسف النجار أيضاً لم يناقش الملاك في إرتياب... ولا قال له : إنك قلت فيما سلف إنه يخلص شعبه، وها هو لم يخلص ذاته، بل إحتجنا إلي سفر وهرب. فكان ما حدث لنا عكس ما وعدنا به... لم يقل لفظة من هذه الألفاظ لأنه كان مؤمناً. ولم يسأل عن زمان عودته من هناك مع أن الملاك لم يحددها، حتي ولا بقوله كن هناك إلي أن أقول لك... بل خضع وأطاع ولم يتباطأ، وصبر علي كل المحن بفرح. ذلك لأن إلهنا العطوف علي الناس، قد خلط بهذه المحن المؤلمة لذات.... يوحنا ذهبي الفم.
لماذا يذكر النسوة الخاطئات في أنساب الرب يسوع
النسوة الخاطئات في سلسلة الأنساب : لماذا ترك البشير في سلسلة الأنساب أسماء النسوة القديسات مثل سارة ورفقة وغيرهما، وأورد ذكر نسوة زانيات مثل ثامار وراحاب وإمرأة أوريا الحثي، وإمرأة غريبة الجنس هي راعوث ؟ الجواب لقد أراد أن يبطل تشامخ اليهود الذين يفتخرون بأجدادهم. فأظهر لهم كيف أن أجدادهم قد أخطأوا، فيهوذا زني مع ثامار أرملة إبنه وأنجب منها فارص وزارح. وداود سقط في الزني مع إمرأة أوريا الحثي. وبوعز الجد الكبير لداود أنجبه سلمون من راحاب الزانية... فلا داعي إذن للإفتخار. وحتي لو كان أجدادهم فاضلين، فلن تنفعهم فضيلة أجدادهم. لأن أعمال الإنسان - لا أعمال آبائه - هي التي تقرر مصيره في اليوم الأخير. ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم في ذلك : إن السيد المسيح لم يأت ليهرب من تعبيراتنا، بل ليزيلها. إنه لا خجل من أي نوع من نقائصنا. وكما أن أولئك الأجداد أخذوا نسوة زانيات، فكذلك ربنا وإلهنا خطب لذاته طبيعتنا التي زنت. الكنيسة كثامار تخلصت دفعة واحدة من أعمالها الشريرة ثم تبعته. وراعوث يشبه حالها أحوالنا : كانت قبيلتها غريبة عن إسرائيل، وقد هبطت إلي غاية الفقر. ومع ذلك لما أبصرها بوعز، لم يزدر بفقرها، ولا رفض دناءة جنسها. كذلك السيد المسيح لم يرفض كنيسته وقد كانت غريبة وفي فقر من الأعمال الصالحة... وكما أن راعوث لو لم تترك شعبها وبيتها لما ذاقت ذلك المجد، كذلك الكنيسة التي قال لها النبي " انسي شعبك وبيت أبيك، يشتهي الملك حسنك "... بهذه الأمور أخجلهم ربنا، وحقق عندهم ألا يتعظموا. وعندما سجل البشير أنساب المسيح أورد فيها أولئك النسوة الزانيات. لأنه لا يمكن لأحدنا أن يكون فاضلاً بفضيلة أجداده، أو شريراً برذيلة أجداده. بل أقول إن الشخص الذي لم يكن من أجداد فاضلين وصار صالحاً، فذلك شرف فضله عظيم. فلا يفتخر وينتفخ أحد بأجداده، إذا تفطن في أجداد سيدنا، ولينظر إلي أعماله الخاصة. وحتي فضائله لا يفتخر بها. لأنه بأمثال هذه المفاخر صار الفريسي دون العشار. فلا تفسدن أتعابك وتحاضر باطلاً. لا تضيع تعبك كله بعد سعيك فيه فراسخ كثيرة. لأن سيدك يعرف الفضائل التي أحكمتها أكثر منك. لأنك إن ناولت ظمآن قدح ماء بارد، فلن يغفل الله عن هذا ولا ينساه. إنك إن مدحت ذاتك، فلن يمدحك الله أيضاً. أما إن نسبت الويل لها ولمتها، فلا يكف هو عن إذاعة فضلك... وهويسعي بكل وسيلة لكي يكللك عن طريق أتعاب كثيرة. ويجول طالباً حججاً يستطيع أن يخلصك بها من جهنم. حتي إن عملت في الساعة الحادية عشرة يعطيك أجرة عمل النهار كله... وإن ذرفت ولو دمعة واحدة، لخطفها بإسراع وجعلها حجة لخلاصك... فلا نترفعن إذن، لكن ينبغي أن ندعو ذواتنا مرفوضين. وننسي ذكر ما قد عملناه من صلاح، ونتذكر خطايانا. إن محامدك التي يجب ألا يعرفها إلا الله وحده، هي عنده في صيانة تحوطها، فلا تكرر ذكرها لئلا يسلبها منك سالب، ويصيبك ما أصاب الفريسي إذ أورد ذكر محامده، فإختلسها إبليس المحتال.
ما هى إختلافات في سلسلة الأنساب في إنجيل متى ولوقا
ثلاث إختلافات في سلسلتي الأنساب هناك ثلاث إختلافات في سلسلة الأنساب بين ما سجله متي الإنجيلي وما سجله لوقا الإنجيلي، نريد أن نسأل عنها الآن. وهي : 1- يوجد خلاف بين الأسماء التي يوردها كل من الإنجيليين. 2- القديس متي يبدأ سيرة السيد المسيح بسلسلة الأنساب. أما القديس لوقا فلا يعرض لها إلا بعد أن يروي قصة العماد. 3- القديس متي يسرد الأنساب نازلاً من الآباء أولاً إلي الأبناء. بينما القديس لوقا يصعد بالأنساب من الرب يسوع إلي آدم إلي الله. فهل من شرح لكل هذه الإختلافات ؟ الجواب 1- الخلاف في الأسماء : في الواقع أن متي الإنجيلي سرد من جانبه النسب الطبيعي للسيد المسيح، بينما سرد لوقا النسب الشرعي أو الرسمي. ولتفسير هذا نقول الآتي : نصت شريعة موسي علي أنه إن توفي رجل بدون نسل، يجب أن يدخل أخو المتوفي علي أرملة أخيه، وينجب لأخيه المتوفي نسلاً منها، أي أن الإبن الذي ينجبه يصبح من الناحية الشرعية إبناً رسمياً لأخيه المتوفي، وإن كان يعتبر إبناً طبيعياً لهذا الأخ الذي أنجبه من صلبه. وبهذا يكون لمثل هذا الإبن أبوان : أب طبيعي وهو الذي أنجبه، وأب شرعي وهو عمه المتوفي بدون نسل. وهذا هو ما ورد في سفر التثنية عن هذا الأمر : " إذا سكن أخوة معاً، ومات واحد منهم وليس له إبن، فلا تصر إمرأة الميت إلي خارج لرجل. أخو زوجها يدخل عليها ويتخذها لنفسه زوجة، ويقوم لها بواجب أخي الزوج. والبكر الذي تلده يقوم بإسم أخيه المتوفي، لئلا يمحي إسمه من إسرائيل " ( تث 25 : 5، 6 ). فإن حدث أن هذا المتوفي بدون أولاد لم يكن له أخ، فإن أقرب أقربائه يأخذ إمرأته ليقيم له نسلاً، لأن الإبن الذي يولد ينسب لهذا المتوفي حسب الناموس. وإذا كان النسيب الأقرب لا يريد أن ياخذ زوجة المتوفي حسبما كلف، فإن النسيب الذي يليه في القرابة لابد أن يقبل هذا الزواج، لأن الشريعة تحرص علي إقامة نسل لذلك المتوفي بدون إنجاب بنين. وهذا النوع من الزواج يسمي ( الفك )، وله مثل واضح في سفر راعوث في قصتها مع بوعز. وفي تفصيل ذلك يقول القديس ساويرس بطريرك أنطاكية : " وبهذه الطريقة فإن يوسف خطيب القديسة العذراء ينتسب في الواقع إلي أبوين إثنين : لأنه حيث أن هالي إتخذ له إمرأة ومات دون أن ينجب بنين، فإن يعقوب - الذي كان أقرب الأنسباء إليه - تزوج إمرأته لكي ينجب له نسلاً منها حسبما أمرت الشريعة. فلما أنجب منها يوسف، صار يوسف هذا إبناً شرعياً لهالي المتوفي، وفي نفس الوقت إبناً طبيعياً ليعقوب ". ومن أجل هذا قال متي من جانبه إن يوسف هو إبن يعقوب. ولوقا من الجانب الآخر قال إنه إبن هالي. أحدهما أورد النسب الطبيعي، والآخر أورد النسب الشرعي. ومتي من جانبه ذكر الآباء الطبيعيين ليوسف، ولوقا من الجانب الآخر ذكر الآباء الشرعيين. ووصل لوقا بالنسب الشرعي للمسيح حتي ناثان بن داود، ومتي وصل بالنسب الطبيعي حتي سليمان بن داود. وتلاقي الإثنان عند داود... وبين متي ولوقا، كان المجري يتشابه أحياناً، ثم ينقسم متنوعاً، ثم يعود فيتحد ثم ينفصل... وبهذا سواء من الناحية الطبيعية أو الشرعية يثبت نسب المسيح... من حيث أنه إبن لداود، وإبن لإبراهيم، وإبن لآدم. 2- الخلاف في الصعود والهبوط، وعلاقة ذلك بالعماد : بدأ متي إنجيله بقوله " كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح بن داود بن إبراهيم... ". وبعد هذا مباشرة شرح الأنساب إذ قال " إبراهيم ولد إسحق، وإسحق ولد يعقوب ". وبعد أن ذكر أولئك الذين ولدوا من معاشرات فيها أخطاء، أتي في النهاية إلي إحصاء الأجيال. ثم قال مباشرة " وأما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا... ". وهكذا بعد أن شرح الفساد والموت الذي مرت به كل تلك الأجيال، وصل إلي ولادة السيد المسيح الطاهرة التي من الروح القدس ومن العذراء مريم. أما لوقا فروي البشارة، وميلاد المعمدان، وميلاد المسيح وتدرج حتي وصل إلي عماد الرب في سن الثلاثين. وهنا ذكر الأنساب الشرعيين... ويشرح القديس ساويرس بطريرك أنطاكية هذا الموضوع فيقول : إن لوقا شرح الأنساب الشرعية، التي تذكرنا بمن مات دون نسل، ثم أقيم إسمه بعد موته، بإبن ينتسب إليه، بطريقة فيها مثال للتبني والقيامة. وذكر تلك الأنساب بعدما أورد قصة العماد... ذلك لأن المعمودية تعطي التبني الحقيقي السمائي، في إظهارنا أولاد الله. لذلك ذكر الأنساب الشرعية التي تعطي للتبني، لإظهار أن هذا المثال قد تثبت بالحقيقة. وأن الحالة المرضية التي للناس، قد أعيدت إلي الصحة بواسطة النعمة. ولهذا السبب صعد بالأنساب من أسفل إلي فوق، وأوصلها إلي الله، ليظهر أن النعمة التي تأتي بالمعمودية ترفعنا وتصعد بنا إلي النسب الإلهي، حيث تجعلنا أولاداً لله. تماماً كما أن إتحاد الزواج الذي تم بعد كسر آدم وحواء للوصية، وإنجاب البنين الذي نتج عن ذلك، جعلنا نهبط إلي أسفل. ولإتمام هذه الصورة نزل متي بالأنساب الطبيعية إلي أسفل... ويقول القديس أوغسطينوس : متي ينزل بالأنساب، مشيراً إلي ربنا يسوع المسيح نازلاً ليحمل خطايانا. لأنه في نسل إبراهيم تتبارك جميع الشعوب ( تك 12 : 3 ). وهكذا لم يبدأ من آدم.
​


----------



## النهيسى (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*من هم المجوس ؟ ولماذا ظهر لهم النجم*
*قداســه البـابـا*




من هم المجوس ؟ ولماذا ظهر لهم النجم ؟ وكيف فاقوا اليهود ؟ هل كان النجم نجماً عادياً ؟ أم كان قوة سمائية بهيئة نجم ؟ ما هي الرموز التي تحملها قصة المجوس، وعلاقتها بالأمم واليهود ؟ يجيب القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم فيقول : إن الحاجة ماسة بنا يا أخوتي إلي سهر طويل وإلي صلوات كثيرة ليمكننا أن نجيب علي هذه الأسئلة، وأن نعرف من هم هؤلاء المجوس ؟ ومن أين جاءوا ؟ وكيف كان مجيئهم ؟ وما هو النجم ؟ ولنبدأ أولاً بالحديث عن النجم. ذلك لأن الشيطان ألهم أعداء الحق أن يقولوا " ها أنه لما ولد المسيح ظهر نجمه : أليست هذه علامة تدل علي أن صناعة التنجيم حقيقية ؟ فإن كان هو قد ولد بهذه الطريقة، فلماذا أبطل التنجيم والطالع والسحر وأبكم الشياطين ؟!
ما طبيعة ذلك النجم
فلنفحص إذن ماذا كان ذلك النجم : هل كان واحداً من النجوم الكثيرة ؟ أم كان غريباً عنها من طبيعة غير طبيعتها ؟ أم أن الناظر إليه فقط كان يحسبه نجماً ؟ إننا إن عرفنا الإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة، فسنعرف الأمور الأخري بأسهل السبل. لم يكن هذا النجم واحداً من النجوم الكثيرة، والأليق أن نقول - علي حسب ظني - إنه لم يكن نجماً - لكنه كان قوة من القوات غير المرئية نقلت شكلها إلي هذا المنظر. والأدلة علي ذلك واضحة : أولاً - من مسيره : لأنه لا يوجد نجم يمكن أن يسير بتلك الطريقة. فإن ذكرت النجوم الأخري لوجدت أن حركتها من الغرب إلي الشرق. أما هذا النجم فقد إندفع في مسيره من الشرق إلي الغرب لأنه هكذا يكون الإتجاه من بلاد فارس إلي فلسطين.
ثانياً - من جة موعد ظهوره : لأنه ما كان يظهر في الليل، بل في النهار إذا أشرقت الشمس. وليس هذا الظهور لقوة نجم ولا لقوة القمر، ولا لتلك الكواكب كلها التي تستتر وتغيب إذا ظهر شعاع الشمس. أما هذا النجم فبإفراط لمعانه قد غلب أشعة الشمس، وكان أبين ظهوراً منها وأسطع لمعاناً. ثالثاً - تتضح تلك الحقيقة أيضاً من أنه كان يظهر حيناً، ويستتر حيناً آخر. لأنه ظهر مرشداً إياهم إلي طريق فلسطين. ولما صاروا في أورشليم ستر ذاته. ولما تركوا هيرودس بعد سؤاله إياهم، وإعتزموا المسير إلي بيت لحم، عاد النجم فظهر لهم ثانية. وهذا الظهور والإختفاء ليس هو من حركة نجم عادي، ولكنه من قوة أتم قياساً من غيرها. لأنه لم يسر في طريق خاص. لكنه كان إذا إستدعي الأمر أن يسيروا سار، ومتي إحتاجوا إلي أن يقفوا وقف، مدبراً كافة أحوال مسيرهم بما يوافقهم. كان نظير عمود الغمام في قيادته لعسكر اليهود. لما دخلوا أورشليم إحتجب النجم عنهم، حتي إذا ما فقدوا مرشدهم، إضطروا أن يسألوا اليهود، فيصير الأمر مشهوراً ومعروفاً للكل... وهكذا كان الظهور والإختفاء يحمل تدبيراً معيناً له حكمته. رابعاً : بهبوطه إلي أسفل : إن المتأمل لابد أن يتبين في وضوح خاصية أخري له في إرشاده إياهم. لأنه ما كان ممكناً له أن يرشدهم بوقوفه في العلو. وإنما بإنحداره إلي أسفل كان يعمل هذا العمل. إذ لا يمكنه وهو في العلو أن يحدد موضعاً ضيقاً مثل كوخ يرقد فيه طفل صغير. وهذا المثال يمكن معرفته من حال القمر - وهو أعظم من كثير من النجوم - كيف يظهر لجميع القاطنين في المسكونة في إتساعها الهائل، ويظن عند كل واحد فيها أنه قريب منه. فقل لي كيف أراهم النجم مكاناً صغيراً كموضوع كوخ ومزود، لو لم يترك ذلك المكان العالي، وينحدر إلي أسفل حتي وقف فوق هامة الصبي. وهذا ما قد أومأ إليه البشير قائلاً " وإذا النجم الذي رأوه في المشرق يتقدمهم، حتي جاء ووقف فوق، حيث كان الصبي " ( متي 2 : 9 ). إن النجم لما عرف الصبي وقف، وكان فوقه هناك، وهو نازل إلي أسفل، شهادة عظيمة. وكان لها تأثيرها القوي علي المجوس فإقتادهم للسجود للصبي. وما سجدوا له كإنسان عادي. فهذا واضح من الهدايا التي قدموها له والتي لا تتناسب مع طفل صغير في أقمطة. أرايت بأية دلائل قد إتضح أن هذا النجم لم يكن واحداً من النجوم العادية ؟
لماذا ظهر النجم للمجوس لو سألت لماذا ظهر هذا النجم ؟ لأجبتك أن ظهوره يرمز إلي زوال إختيار اليهود. بأن يزيل منهم كل حجة لإعتدادهم بنفسهم، داعياً المسكونة كلها للسجود له. وهكذا من مبدأ مجئ الرب قد فتح الباب للأمم، مريداً أن يؤدب خاصته بالغرباء. لأنه إذ كان قد أرسل إليهم أنبياء عديدين يشرحون لهم وصف مجيئه، ومع ذلك ما أصغوا إليهم، لذلك جعل العجم ( الفرس ) أن يوافوا من أرض بعيدة طالبين رؤية المسلك. فليتعلم اليهود من كلام أهل فارس ما قد رفضوا أن يعرفوه من أنبيائهم. فإن كابروا وجادلوا بعد هذا أيضاً، يعدمون كل عذر وحجة. لأنه ماذا لهم أن يقولوه، وهم الذين قد رفضوا قبول المسيح علي الرغم مما أرسل إليهم من أنبياء بينما هؤلاء المجوس قد قبلوا الرب وسجدوا له، من مجرد نظرهم إلي نجم واحد ؟! وكما بكتهم الرب بقبول المجوس له وبكتهم أيضاً بإيمان أهل نينوي الأممين. لذلك قال لهم إن أهل نينوي يقومون في يوم الدين، مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه، لأنهم تابوا بمناداة يونان، وهوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا ( متي 12 : 41 ). كذلك بكتهم بالمرأة السامرية، والمرأة الكنعانية، وملكة التيمن، لأن كل أولئك صدقوا بالأقل. أما هؤلاء فلم يصدقوا ولا بالأكثر !.. لماذا إجتذب المجوس بهذه الطريقة ؟ لعل سائلاً يسأل : لماذا إجتذب المجوس عن طريق نجم ؟ نجيب بأن مثلهم ما كان ممكناً لهم أن يصغوا إلي نبي لو أرسل إليهم أحد الأنبياء. وما كان يناسبهم أن يخاطبوا بصوت من العلاء بإرسال ملاك... لذلك دعاهم بالوسيلة التي ألفوها، متنازلاً مع ضعفهم جداً فأراهم نجماً عظيماً مستغرباً، حتي يذهلهم بحسن معاينته، ويقتادهم بطريقة سيره. هذه الطريقة إتبعها بولس الرسول، فأورد شهادة من الشعراء ( أع 17 : 28 ). وناقش كل واحد من الناس بالأسلوب الذي يألفه ( 1 كو 9 : 19 - 22 ). وإستخدم الله أولاً مع اليهود فرائض الذبائح والتطهيرات وباقي تلك الرسوم والفرائض التي بدأ بها نظراً لكثافة عقولهم. ثم بدلها مجتذباً إياهم قليلاً قليلاً حتي يصلوا إلي الفلسفة العالية. هذا العمل عمله مع المجوس. إستجاز أن يدعوهم بنجم أبصروه ليجعلهم أوفر مما كانوا تمييزاً وإدراكاً. فإذا إقتادهم إلي المزود ورأوا المولود، وصاروا في روحياتهم أفضل مما كانوا، عندئذ يرجعهم إلي بلادهم بواسطة نجم، بل أوحي إليهم في حلم ( متي 2 : 12 ). لماذا ظهر لهؤلاء المجوس دون غيرهم ؟
ولعل أحد يسأل : من أين لهم أن يصلوا إلي مثل هذ الهمة العظيمة ؟ ومن الذي أنهضهم إلي ذلك السفر الطويل من غيرهم ؟ وعلي حسب ظني أن ما فعله المجوس لم يكن مجرد سجود للنجم، وإنما لله الذي أنهض نفوسهم. كما فعل الرب مثل مع كورش الملك حين إستحثه لبناء بيت للرب ( عز 1 : 2 ). ولكن ربما يقال : لماذا لم يكشف هذا الإعلان للمجوس كلهم ؟ فنجيب : لأنه ما كان منتظراً أن جميعهم يصدقونه. لكنه كشف الأمر لهؤلاء الذين كانوا أبلغ من غيرهم إستعداداً لقبوله. إن أمماً كثيرة هلكت، ولم يرسل يونان النبي إلا إلي أهل نينوي وحدها. وكان هناك لصان معلقين علي الصليب، فخلص واحد منهما وحده... عجيب هو أمر هؤلاء المجوس الذين أتوا من بلاد بعيدة لرؤية المسيح ! أية خيرات توقعوها ؟... ألعلهم جاءوا إلي ملك ؟ علي أنهم لم يروا ملكاً، وإنما طفلاً في أقماط. أتراهم عاملوه كملك بإعتبار ما سيكون ؟ كلا، فإنه فيما بعد لم يحط نفسه بأي مظهر من مظاهر الملوك، ولم يمتلك حوله خيلاً ولا عبيداً. ولم يستصحب معه سوي إثني عشر رجلاً من المجهولين المساكين... ثم أنهم ما توقعوه ملكاً لهم، بل ملكاً لأمة مضادة لهم، بعيدة كثيراً عن بلدهم. ولاشك أنهم كانوا يدركون الأخطار التي تحيق بهم في مقابلته. لقد رأوا كيف أن هيرودس الملك قد إرتجف، والمحفل كله إضطرب، إذ سمعوا كلام المجوس. إنهم إذاً يقصدون ملكاً علي بلد متملك عليها ملك آخر... فأي ميتات تنتظرهم ؟! وماذا كانوا ينتظرون من هذا الملك الذي يقصدونه ؟ أي خير أملوا أن يأخذوه، وقد أبصروا أمامهم كوخاً، ومزوداً، وصبياً في أقماطه، وأماً مسكينة. فلأي غرض سجدوا له وقدموا له الهدايا ؟ هل توقعوا خيراً منه في حال الملك الذي ينتظره مستقبلاً، ومن أين لهم أن يعرفوا أن ذلك الطفل سيذكر عندما يكبر ما فعلوه به وهو في أقماطه ؟! ما أعجب فضيلة هؤلاء الذين دفعوا أنفسهم لأخطار كثيرة تاركين بلدهم وأهلهم، دون أي هدف ظاهر سوي أنهم أطاعوا ما وضعه الرب في قلوبهم. فآمنوا، وأتوا، وسجدوا وقدموا له الهدايا. وإننا نري فضيلة هؤلاء المجوس ليس في مجرد مجيئهم فحسب، بل أيضاً في مجاهرتهم، لأنهم قالوا " جئنا لنسجد له ". وما خافوا غضب الملك. من أجل هذا، أعتقد أن هؤلاء المجوس قد صاروا في أوطانهم معلمين لأهل بلدهم... وبخاصة لأنهم كانوا قد عرفوا من اليهود، أن هذا الذي رأوا نجمه بشر به الأنبياء منذ دهور طويلة. (الرعاة والمجوس رمز لليهود والأمم) يشرح القديس أوغسطينوس هذه النقطة فيقول : كان المجوس أول من آمن من الأمم بالمسيح الرب. ومن الواضح أن أول ثمرة للإيمان بالمسيح بين اليهود كانت الرعاة. أتي الرعاة إليه من قريب، ورأوه في نفس اليوم، إذ وصلت إليهم الأخبار بواسطة الملائكة. أما المجوس، فأتوا من بعيد، وبواسطة النجم. ولكن الإثنين تقابلا عند حجر الزاوية، الذي جعل الإثنين واحداً... البعيدين والقريبين " ( أف 2 : 14 - 17 ). للرعاة قيل " المجد لله في الأعالي "، ومع المجوس تحققت عبارة " السموات تحدث بمجد الله " - مز 19 : 1. الرعاة أتوا من قريب ليروا، والمجوس أتوا من بعيد ليسجدوا. الرعاة وصلتهم النعمة قبل المجوس، ولكن هؤلاء الأخيرين كان لهم إتضاع أكثر. هذا هو التواضع الذي جعل الزيتونة البرية مستحقة لأن تطعم في الزيتونة الأصلية " ( رو 11 : 17 ). وهذا التواضع يمجده الكتاب المقدس فيمن كانوا أمماً أكثر مما في اليهود. ومن أمثلة ذلك ما قيل عن قائد المئة ( متي 8 : 5 - 10 ) وعن المرأة الكنعانية ( متي 15 : 28 ). إن اليهود أظهروا للأمم المسيح الذي لا يرغبون هم أنفسهم في أن يعبدوه. ونلاحظ من جهة المجوس أن عدم رجوعهم من نفس الطريق، يرمز إلي تغيير في الحياة. فالذين يصلون إلي المسيح، لا يرجعون مرة أخري إلي طريقهم الأوليعود القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم فيقول : " فليخز اليهود الذين أبصروا مجوساً وعجماً قد سبقوهم ولم يأتوا إليه ولا بعد أولئك. وذلك أن ما حدث وقتذاك كان رسماً لما يستأنف كونه : أن الأمم تسبق اليهود... هكذا الذين من بلاد فارس سبقوا الذين كانوا في أورشليم. وهذا المعني ذكره بولس الرسول إذ قال لهم " كان يجب أن تكلموا أنتم أولاً بكلمة الله. ولكن إذ دفعتموها عنكم، وحكمتم أنكم غير مستحقين للحياة الأبدية، هوذا نتوجه إلي الأمم " ( أع 13 : 46 )... كان واجباً علي اليهود أن يسجدوا مع المجوس ويمجدوا إلههم، لكنهم إرتجفوا وقلقوا. وإستدعي هيرودس المجوس وإستقصي منهم عن وقت ظهور النجم لهم مريداً أن يقتل المولود.
ما الفرق بين هيرودس والمجوس
لم يعبأ هيرودس بكل ما حدث ؟ لم يؤثر فيه ما سمعه من نبوءات الأنبياء، ولا من قصة النجم العجيب ومجئ المجوس من بلاد بعيدة ليسجدوا للمولود... وواضح أن موقفه كان غريباً... أن كان قد صدق النبوءة التي قيلت، فمن البين أنه قد عمل أعمالاً ضدها. وإن كان قد أنكرها وما توقع نفاذ ما قيل له فيها، فلماذا إذاً كان خوفه وإرتياعه ؟! وكان من زوال فهمه أيضاً أن يتوهم أن المجوس يفضلونه علي المولود الذي رأوا نجمه والذي لأجله تحملوا مشاق ذلك السفر الطويل ! والعجيب أنه إستدعاهم سراً وقال لهم " إذهبوا وإفحصوا بالتدقيق عن الصبي، ومتي وجدتموه فأخبروني لكي آتي أنا أيضاً وأسجد له " ( مت 2 : 8 ). ونحن نسأله : إن كنت تقول هذا حقاً فلماذا تسأل القوم سراً. وإن كنت تريد أن تقتله، فهل تظن أن المجوس لم يدخلهم الشك من نحوك من إنزعاجك وإستدعائك لهم سراً ؟! ولكن النفس إذا صادها خبثها، تصير أعدم فهماً من النفوس كلها... إحذر أن تشابه هيرودس الذي قال " أجئ وأسجد له "، وقلبه غير مخلص له بل يريد أن يقتله. لأن الذين يتناولون سر القربان المقدس بدون إستحقاق، قد ماثلوا هيرودس. وسبيلنا أن نحذر من أن يكون شكلنا شكل عبيد ساجدين، بينما نظهر في عملنا أضداداً معاندين. بل سبيلنا نحن أن نتبع المجوس، ونتعب مثلهم، لكي نبصر المسيح ونصر علي ملاقاته، ولو قامت ضدنا المحافل، ولو منعنا ملوك الدنيا وشعوبها. إن المجوس - قبل أن يعاينوا الصبي - دهمتهم المخاوف والشدائد من كل ناحية. ولكن بعد سجودهم له أشبعهم سلاماً... وصاروا بسجودهم له كهنة، لأنهم قدموا له قرابين. ولكن لعلك تسأل : لماذا هرب المجوس من وجه هيرودس ؟ ولماذا هرب الطفل يسوع أيضاً ؟ هناك معني آخر، وهو أن نتوقع المحن والمتاعب من مبدأ الطريق. فهوذا يسوع وهو بعد في أقماطه طارده هيرودس فهرب. وأمه التي لم ترتكب ذنباً، التي لم تسر في وقت من الأوقات مسافة بعيدة عن بيتها، تغربت وإحتملت مشقة سفر طويل... وكذلك يوسف، وأولئك الفرس أيضاً الذين إنصرفوا سراً هاربين !! حدث هذا حتي إذا سمعت أنت بهذه الحوادث، وأهلك الرب أن تخدم خدمة روحانية، ثم نابتك النوائب والمعضلات لا ترتجف قليلاً ولا تقل : كان ينبغي أن أكلل من أجل إتمامي خدمة سيدي. إن المجوس إذ أوحي إليهم ألا يعودوا إلي هيرودس. إنصرفوا في طريق أخري إلي بلادهم. لم يتشككوا، بل إنقادوا سريعاً. ولم يفتكروا في أنفسهم قائلين : إن كان هذا الصبي عظيم القدرة وقد إمتلك هذه العجائب، فما حاجتنا إلي الهرب والإنصراف سراً !! وكيف نجئ مجيئاً ظاهراً بمجاهرة، فيخرجنا من المدينة هاربين فارين ؟ لم يقولوا شيئاً من هذا، وإنما إمتثلوا لما أمروا به في هدوء... وهكذا يوسف النجار أيضاً لم يناقش الملاك في إرتياب... ولا قال له : إنك قلت فيما سلف إنه يخلص شعبه، وها هو لم يخلص ذاته، بل إحتجنا إلي سفر وهرب. فكان ما حدث لنا عكس ما وعدنا به... لم يقل لفظة من هذه الألفاظ لأنه كان مؤمناً. ولم يسأل عن زمان عودته من هناك مع أن الملاك لم يحددها، حتي ولا بقوله كن هناك إلي أن أقول لك... بل خضع وأطاع ولم يتباطأ، وصبر علي كل المحن بفرح. ذلك لأن إلهنا العطوف علي الناس، قد خلط بهذه المحن المؤلمة لذات.... يوحنا ذهبي الفم.
لماذا يذكر النسوة الخاطئات في أنساب الرب يسوع
النسوة الخاطئات في سلسلة الأنساب : لماذا ترك البشير في سلسلة الأنساب أسماء النسوة القديسات مثل سارة ورفقة وغيرهما، وأورد ذكر نسوة زانيات مثل ثامار وراحاب وإمرأة أوريا الحثي، وإمرأة غريبة الجنس هي راعوث ؟ الجواب لقد أراد أن يبطل تشامخ اليهود الذين يفتخرون بأجدادهم. فأظهر لهم كيف أن أجدادهم قد أخطأوا، فيهوذا زني مع ثامار أرملة إبنه وأنجب منها فارص وزارح. وداود سقط في الزني مع إمرأة أوريا الحثي. وبوعز الجد الكبير لداود أنجبه سلمون من راحاب الزانية... فلا داعي إذن للإفتخار. وحتي لو كان أجدادهم فاضلين، فلن تنفعهم فضيلة أجدادهم. لأن أعمال الإنسان - لا أعمال آبائه - هي التي تقرر مصيره في اليوم الأخير. ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم في ذلك : إن السيد المسيح لم يأت ليهرب من تعبيراتنا، بل ليزيلها. إنه لا خجل من أي نوع من نقائصنا. وكما أن أولئك الأجداد أخذوا نسوة زانيات، فكذلك ربنا وإلهنا خطب لذاته طبيعتنا التي زنت. الكنيسة كثامار تخلصت دفعة واحدة من أعمالها الشريرة ثم تبعته. وراعوث يشبه حالها أحوالنا : كانت قبيلتها غريبة عن إسرائيل، وقد هبطت إلي غاية الفقر. ومع ذلك لما أبصرها بوعز، لم يزدر بفقرها، ولا رفض دناءة جنسها. كذلك السيد المسيح لم يرفض كنيسته وقد كانت غريبة وفي فقر من الأعمال الصالحة... وكما أن راعوث لو لم تترك شعبها وبيتها لما ذاقت ذلك المجد، كذلك الكنيسة التي قال لها النبي " انسي شعبك وبيت أبيك، يشتهي الملك حسنك "... بهذه الأمور أخجلهم ربنا، وحقق عندهم ألا يتعظموا. وعندما سجل البشير أنساب المسيح أورد فيها أولئك النسوة الزانيات. لأنه لا يمكن لأحدنا أن يكون فاضلاً بفضيلة أجداده، أو شريراً برذيلة أجداده. بل أقول إن الشخص الذي لم يكن من أجداد فاضلين وصار صالحاً، فذلك شرف فضله عظيم. فلا يفتخر وينتفخ أحد بأجداده، إذا تفطن في أجداد سيدنا، ولينظر إلي أعماله الخاصة. وحتي فضائله لا يفتخر بها. لأنه بأمثال هذه المفاخر صار الفريسي دون العشار. فلا تفسدن أتعابك وتحاضر باطلاً. لا تضيع تعبك كله بعد سعيك فيه فراسخ كثيرة. لأن سيدك يعرف الفضائل التي أحكمتها أكثر منك. لأنك إن ناولت ظمآن قدح ماء بارد، فلن يغفل الله عن هذا ولا ينساه. إنك إن مدحت ذاتك، فلن يمدحك الله أيضاً. أما إن نسبت الويل لها ولمتها، فلا يكف هو عن إذاعة فضلك... وهويسعي بكل وسيلة لكي يكللك عن طريق أتعاب كثيرة. ويجول طالباً حججاً يستطيع أن يخلصك بها من جهنم. حتي إن عملت في الساعة الحادية عشرة يعطيك أجرة عمل النهار كله... وإن ذرفت ولو دمعة واحدة، لخطفها بإسراع وجعلها حجة لخلاصك... فلا نترفعن إذن، لكن ينبغي أن ندعو ذواتنا مرفوضين. وننسي ذكر ما قد عملناه من صلاح، ونتذكر خطايانا. إن محامدك التي يجب ألا يعرفها إلا الله وحده، هي عنده في صيانة تحوطها، فلا تكرر ذكرها لئلا يسلبها منك سالب، ويصيبك ما أصاب الفريسي إذ أورد ذكر محامده، فإختلسها إبليس المحتال.
ما هى إختلافات في سلسلة الأنساب في إنجيل متى ولوقا
ثلاث إختلافات في سلسلتي الأنساب هناك ثلاث إختلافات في سلسلة الأنساب بين ما سجله متي الإنجيلي وما سجله لوقا الإنجيلي، نريد أن نسأل عنها الآن. وهي : 1- يوجد خلاف بين الأسماء التي يوردها كل من الإنجيليين. 2- القديس متي يبدأ سيرة السيد المسيح بسلسلة الأنساب. أما القديس لوقا فلا يعرض لها إلا بعد أن يروي قصة العماد. 3- القديس متي يسرد الأنساب نازلاً من الآباء أولاً إلي الأبناء. بينما القديس لوقا يصعد بالأنساب من الرب يسوع إلي آدم إلي الله. فهل من شرح لكل هذه الإختلافات ؟ الجواب 1- الخلاف في الأسماء : في الواقع أن متي الإنجيلي سرد من جانبه النسب الطبيعي للسيد المسيح، بينما سرد لوقا النسب الشرعي أو الرسمي. ولتفسير هذا نقول الآتي : نصت شريعة موسي علي أنه إن توفي رجل بدون نسل، يجب أن يدخل أخو المتوفي علي أرملة أخيه، وينجب لأخيه المتوفي نسلاً منها، أي أن الإبن الذي ينجبه يصبح من الناحية الشرعية إبناً رسمياً لأخيه المتوفي، وإن كان يعتبر إبناً طبيعياً لهذا الأخ الذي أنجبه من صلبه. وبهذا يكون لمثل هذا الإبن أبوان : أب طبيعي وهو الذي أنجبه، وأب شرعي وهو عمه المتوفي بدون نسل. وهذا هو ما ورد في سفر التثنية عن هذا الأمر : " إذا سكن أخوة معاً، ومات واحد منهم وليس له إبن، فلا تصر إمرأة الميت إلي خارج لرجل. أخو زوجها يدخل عليها ويتخذها لنفسه زوجة، ويقوم لها بواجب أخي الزوج. والبكر الذي تلده يقوم بإسم أخيه المتوفي، لئلا يمحي إسمه من إسرائيل " ( تث 25 : 5، 6 ). فإن حدث أن هذا المتوفي بدون أولاد لم يكن له أخ، فإن أقرب أقربائه يأخذ إمرأته ليقيم له نسلاً، لأن الإبن الذي يولد ينسب لهذا المتوفي حسب الناموس. وإذا كان النسيب الأقرب لا يريد أن ياخذ زوجة المتوفي حسبما كلف، فإن النسيب الذي يليه في القرابة لابد أن يقبل هذا الزواج، لأن الشريعة تحرص علي إقامة نسل لذلك المتوفي بدون إنجاب بنين. وهذا النوع من الزواج يسمي ( الفك )، وله مثل واضح في سفر راعوث في قصتها مع بوعز. وفي تفصيل ذلك يقول القديس ساويرس بطريرك أنطاكية : " وبهذه الطريقة فإن يوسف خطيب القديسة العذراء ينتسب في الواقع إلي أبوين إثنين : لأنه حيث أن هالي إتخذ له إمرأة ومات دون أن ينجب بنين، فإن يعقوب - الذي كان أقرب الأنسباء إليه - تزوج إمرأته لكي ينجب له نسلاً منها حسبما أمرت الشريعة. فلما أنجب منها يوسف، صار يوسف هذا إبناً شرعياً لهالي المتوفي، وفي نفس الوقت إبناً طبيعياً ليعقوب ". ومن أجل هذا قال متي من جانبه إن يوسف هو إبن يعقوب. ولوقا من الجانب الآخر قال إنه إبن هالي. أحدهما أورد النسب الطبيعي، والآخر أورد النسب الشرعي. ومتي من جانبه ذكر الآباء الطبيعيين ليوسف، ولوقا من الجانب الآخر ذكر الآباء الشرعيين. ووصل لوقا بالنسب الشرعي للمسيح حتي ناثان بن داود، ومتي وصل بالنسب الطبيعي حتي سليمان بن داود. وتلاقي الإثنان عند داود... وبين متي ولوقا، كان المجري يتشابه أحياناً، ثم ينقسم متنوعاً، ثم يعود فيتحد ثم ينفصل... وبهذا سواء من الناحية الطبيعية أو الشرعية يثبت نسب المسيح... من حيث أنه إبن لداود، وإبن لإبراهيم، وإبن لآدم. 2- الخلاف في الصعود والهبوط، وعلاقة ذلك بالعماد : بدأ متي إنجيله بقوله " كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح بن داود بن إبراهيم... ". وبعد هذا مباشرة شرح الأنساب إذ قال " إبراهيم ولد إسحق، وإسحق ولد يعقوب ". وبعد أن ذكر أولئك الذين ولدوا من معاشرات فيها أخطاء، أتي في النهاية إلي إحصاء الأجيال. ثم قال مباشرة " وأما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا... ". وهكذا بعد أن شرح الفساد والموت الذي مرت به كل تلك الأجيال، وصل إلي ولادة السيد المسيح الطاهرة التي من الروح القدس ومن العذراء مريم. أما لوقا فروي البشارة، وميلاد المعمدان، وميلاد المسيح وتدرج حتي وصل إلي عماد الرب في سن الثلاثين. وهنا ذكر الأنساب الشرعيين... ويشرح القديس ساويرس بطريرك أنطاكية هذا الموضوع فيقول : إن لوقا شرح الأنساب الشرعية، التي تذكرنا بمن مات دون نسل، ثم أقيم إسمه بعد موته، بإبن ينتسب إليه، بطريقة فيها مثال للتبني والقيامة. وذكر تلك الأنساب بعدما أورد قصة العماد... ذلك لأن المعمودية تعطي التبني الحقيقي السمائي، في إظهارنا أولاد الله. لذلك ذكر الأنساب الشرعية التي تعطي للتبني، لإظهار أن هذا المثال قد تثبت بالحقيقة. وأن الحالة المرضية التي للناس، قد أعيدت إلي الصحة بواسطة النعمة. ولهذا السبب صعد بالأنساب من أسفل إلي فوق، وأوصلها إلي الله، ليظهر أن النعمة التي تأتي بالمعمودية ترفعنا وتصعد بنا إلي النسب الإلهي، حيث تجعلنا أولاداً لله. تماماً كما أن إتحاد الزواج الذي تم بعد كسر آدم وحواء للوصية، وإنجاب البنين الذي نتج عن ذلك، جعلنا نهبط إلي أسفل. ولإتمام هذه الصورة نزل متي بالأنساب الطبيعية إلي أسفل... ويقول القديس أوغسطينوس : متي ينزل بالأنساب، مشيراً إلي ربنا يسوع المسيح نازلاً ليحمل خطايانا. لأنه في نسل إبراهيم تتبارك جميع الشعوب ( تك 12 : 3 ). وهكذا لم يبدأ من آدم.
​


----------



## النهيسى (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*المَجُوس*





كلمة فارسية تعني "كهنة" رتبتهم بين الحاكم والشعب في بلاد ماري وفارس. وكانوا خدمة دين زرادشت وكانوا معروفين بلباسهم الخاص وسكناهم المنفرد عن بقية الناس. ومن جملة وظائفهم انهم ابقوا النار على مذبح ارمزد وقاوموا شر اهريمان. وقد عبدوا العناصر الأربعة: النار والماء والتراب والهواء. ولكن جلّ عبادتهم انحصرت في النار وكان من جملة عاداتهم أن لا يحرقوا اجساد الموتى ولا يدفنونها في التراب بل كانوا يضعونها على سطوح المنازل فتأتي الغربان وجوارح الطير وتأكل لحومها. وكانوا علماء الامة الفارسية يعلمون الفلسفة وعلم الهيئة وغيرهما من العلوم المعروفة حينئذ. ويظهر من قصة متى (ص 2: 1 - 12). أن هذه الطعمة كانت معتبرة في أيام ولادة المسيح. ولا نعلم من أي البلاد اتى المجوس إلا انه يرّجح انهم عرفوا عن اتيان المسيح من اليهود المتشتتين وكانوا هم باكورة الوثنين الداخلين إلى الكنيسة المسيحية وقد اقيم عيد ظهور المسيح للأمم الواقع في السادس من شهر يناير (كانون الثاني) 

كلمة مأخوذة عن كلمة "ماجو" الفارسية، والتي تعني كاهناً أو عالماً بالفلك.
( ا) المجوس في العهد القديم:

ترد كلمة "مجوس" في العهد القديم في نبوتي إرميا ودانيال. فمن رؤساء بابل الذين دخلوا أورشليم بعد أن فتحها نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل، وجلسوا في الباب الأوسط "نرجل شراصر رئيس المجوس" (إر 39: 3و 13). ويري البعض أن الكلمة الكادية المستخدمة هنا وهي "رب موجي" معناها "أمير عظيم". وكان الفرس والماديون والبابليون يستخدمون كلمة "مجوس" للدلالة علي الكهنة والحكماء. وكان المفروض أنهم رجال حكماء ماهرون في معرفة الأسرار، تلك المعرفة التي نشأت منذ عصور قديمة في مصر الفرعونية، وانتقلت إلي كلديا وبابل. وكان المجوس ينقسمون إلي خمس فئات: "الهارتوميم" (Hartummim) أي مفسرو الكتابات المقدسة وقارئو العلاقات. والأشافيم" (Ashaphim) وهم قارئو الأفكار أو مستحضرو الأرواح. و"الميكاشفيم" (Mekashephim) وهم طاردوا الأرواح الشريرة والسحرة، و"الجوزريم" (Gozerim) وهم قارئو النجوم وعلماء الفلك، و"الكاديم" وهم الكلدانيون (في أضيق معاني الكلمة).

وكان المجوس يحسبون بين المنجمين، أي الذين يتنبأون عن الأحداث بقراءة النجوم. ونقرأ عن دانيال وأصحابه، إنهم "في كل أمر حكمة فهم الذين سألهم عنه الملك، وجدهم عشرة أضعاف فوق كل المجوس والسحرة الذين في كل مملكته" (دانيال 1: 20). وقد جعل نبوخذ نصر دانيال "كبير المجوس والسحرة والكلدانيين والمنجمين. من حيث إن روحاً فاضلة وتعبير الأحلام، وتبين ألغاز وحل عقد، وجدت في دانيال" (دانيال 5: 11و 12).


( ب) المجوس عند اليونانيين:

كانت كلمة "مجوس" عند اليونانيين ترتبط بنظام أجنبي للعرافة وبديانة شعب عدو، قد هزموه، وسرعان ما أصبحت نعتاً لأسوأ أنواع الدخل والخداع، فلا عجب أن وجدنا الكلمة تطلق علي رجل يهودي ساحر ونبي كذاب اسمه "بار يشوع" أو "عليم الساحر" الذي يفسد الوالي سَرجيوس بولس -والي قبرص- عن الإيمان (أع 13: 4- 8). كما تطلق علي "سيمون الساحر" (أع 8: 9)، فكلمة "ساحر" في الموضعين هي نفس كلمة "ماجوس".

ويذكر هيرودت "المجوس" (magi) علي أنهم فئة كهنوتية من الماديين أو الفرس، وحيث أن ديانة الفرس في ذلك العصر كانت هي "الزرادشتية"، فالأرجح أن المجوس الذين ذكرهم هيرودت كانوا زرادشتييت. ويقول المؤرخون اليونانيون (هيرودت وبلوتارك وسترابو) إن "المجوس" كانوا مسئولين عن تقديم الذبائح والقيام بالطقوس الدينية، كما كانوا يعملون مستشارين للبلاط الملكي في الشرق، فقد كان حكام الشرق يؤمنون بأن أحداث التاريخ تنعكس علي حركة النجوم وبعض الظواهر الفلكية الأخرى. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). ويقول هيرودت إن الحكام الشرقيين كانوا عادة يستخدمون معرفة المجوس بالتنجيم وتفسير الأحلام، للاسترشاد بها في إدارة شئون البلاد.


(ج) المجوس في إنجيل متي:

يستخدم متي كلمة "مجوس" بمعناها الطيب، حتى إنها تترجم في الإنجليزية إلي "حكماء" (مت 2: 1و 7و 16). ولكن متي لا يمدنا بتفاصيل كثيرة عن أولئك المجوس، إلا أنهم جاءوا من "المشرق" (2: 1و 2)، وهي عبارة غامضة لا تحدد بلداً معيناً، وهكذا تترك المجال واسعاً للتخمين. فقال بعض الآباء إنهم جاءوا من جنوبي الجزيرة العربية، وذلك بناء علي الهدايا التي قدموها "الذهب واللبان والمرّ"، وكانت تشتهر بها هذه البلاد لا تعتبر "مشرقاً" بالنسبة لفلسطين، لذلك قال آخرون إنهم جاءوا من كلديا أو ميديا أو فارس. ومع أنه لا يمكن الجزم برأي، إلاَّ أن الأرجح أنهم جاءوا من فارس، حيث كان هذا الاسم يطلق علي كهنتهم.

ولا يذكر متي كم كان عدد المجوس الذين جاءوا ليروا الطفل يسوع. فالكنيسة الشرقية تعتقد أنهم كانوا 12 سائحاً، ولعل ذلك نتج عن أهمية العدد "12" في الكتاب المقدس (كما في 12 سبطاً، 12 تلميذاً). وتقول الكنيسة الغربية إنهم كانوا ثلاثة رجال حكماء، بافتراض أن كل واحد منهم قدم نوعاً من الهدايا الثلاث المذكورة.

كما لا يذكر متي البشير أسماءهم، فأسماء "جسبار وملكيور (ملكون) وبلتازار" هي أسماء أسطورية، وبالمثل لا أساس للقول بأن "جسبار" كان ملكاً للهند، و"ملكيور" كان ملكاً لفارس، و "بلتازار" كان ملكاً لبلاد العرب.


(د) أهمية قصة المجوس في إنجيل متي:

تلعب زيارة المجوس لبيت لحم دوراً هاماً في إنجيل متي، فمن البداية تعلن حقيقة شخصية الطفل الوليد باعتباره " مسيا إسرائيل" الذي طال انتظارة تحقيقاً للنبوات العديدة. وقد بدا هذا أولاً في ظهور النجم، إذ يبدو أنهم كانوا علي علم بنبوة بلعام: "يبرز كوكب من يعقوب، ويقوم قضيب من إسرائيل" (عد 24: 17- ارجع ايضاً إلي إش 60: 1- 3). كما أن الحوار بين المجوس وهيرودس ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، يُعلن أن يسوع كان تحقيقاً لنبوه ميخا عن المسيا: عن بيت لحم يهوذا التي منها سيخرج "الذي يكون متسلطاً علي إسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل" (ميخا 5: 2). كما أن تقديم الهدايا يستحضر للذهن الوعود النبوية الواردة في المزامير (68: 29، 72: 10).

وبالإضافة إلي إثبات أن يسوع هو المسيا الذي طال انتظاره، فإن قصة المجوس- كجزء من مقدمة إنجيل متي- تقدم عدة مواضيع بارزة تعود للظهور في الأصحاحات التالية. فهي تؤكد أولاً أن يسوع المسيح لم يأت لليهود فقط بل للأمم أيضاً (ممثلين في "المجوس من المشرق"). كما كان سجود هؤلاء الأمم صورة مسبقة للإرسالية العظمي للكرازة بالإنجيل لجميع المم (مت 28: 19،
وأيضاً 8: 11و 12، 12: 21).

والموضوع الثاني الذي تعلنه هذه القصة، هو هذا الإيمان المذهل الذي أبداه أولئك المجوس، والذي كان ينقض الشعب الذي جاء منه الرب يسوع، فبينما قدم هؤلاء المجوس الغرباء الإكرام والسجود للمسيا المولود فإن هيرودس- ولعله كان بموافقة رؤساء الكهنة أيضاً- دير مؤامرته لقتل الطفل يسوع (2: 3- 6و 16). وهكذا نجد في فصول أخري من الإنجيل، الأمم يؤمنون، بينما لم يؤمن غالبية الشعب اليهودي 
(ارجع إلي 8: 5- 13، 15: 21- 28، 27: 19و 54).


*من تجميعات بالنت*​


----------

